# Quel iPad mini choisir ?



## diegue (28 Octobre 2012)

J'hésite entre :
- iPad mini 16Go + 3G
- iPad mini 32Go
- iPad mini 32Go + 3G
Si je prends un iPad mini c'est pratiquement pour m'en servir en permanence, mon iPhone 4S ne servent pratiquement plus qu'à téléphoner.
Une version cellular me parait alors intéressante à condition de trouver un bon forfait : il y a le Bouygues internet 5Go sans engagement ou le Shosh car il parait que l'on peut mettre sa sim "téléphone" dans une tablette rien que pour les data (?)
Pourquoi pas aussi, bien qu'un peu galère, un partage de connexion avec l'iPhone.
Vu les performances assez limites de l'iPad mini, et connaissant Apple, j'ai assez peur que dans moins d'un an on en ait un retna et 4G !
(Certains me diront que la Nexus (qui sortirait en 32G° et 3G) serait bien plus performante pour moins cher !!)
Quels sont vos conseils ? y compris d'ailleurs sur les forfaits.
Merci


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2012)

Moi je me demande si le surcoût à l'achat du Cellular vaut le coup, il y a beaucoup de réseaux hi-fi. A l'usage c'est pas cher avec les forfaits data journée mais l'investissement initial me freine.


----------



## diegue (28 Octobre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Moi je me demande si le surcoût à l'achat du Cellular vaut le coup, il y a beaucoup de réseaux hi-fi. A l'usage c'est pas cher avec les forfaits data journée mais l'investissement initial me freine.



C'est d'autant plus cher sur l'iPad que le GPS n'est disponible que sur les versions cellular !


----------



## duc998 (28 Octobre 2012)

Quel que soit le choix, grouille-vous. Dans très peu de temps, ils seront obsolètes.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Octobre 2012)

@ diegue:
Tu as un MBA et tu veux un iPad mini ?


----------



## diegue (29 Octobre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ diegue:
> Tu as un MBA et tu veux un iPad mini ?


Et oui car même un MBA on ne peut pas le mettre dans sa poche, pas plus d'ailleurs que l'iPad "normal" !


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Octobre 2012)

L'iPad mini dans la poche...Faut pas trop rêver non plus ! ce n'est pas aussi réaliste qu'il y parait !
Tiens, l'été je le vois mal dans une de tes poches ! en clair, tu l'auras plus souvent dans une sacoche que dans une poche; et du coup ma remarque ré-apparait: A part pour les Applis (ce qui n'est pas négligeable mais c'est un autre monde) l'iPad mini ne t'apportera ni le confort ni la puissance ni la pertinence de ton MBA...Pour "t'en servir en permanence" comme tu le précises.


----------



## riderclem (29 Octobre 2012)

Si tu veux faire sa prends un iPad mini 32gb wifi dans les nouveaux forfait il y a le modem donc tu peux partage ton internet et en plus sa te coûtera moin chère


----------



## laurange (29 Octobre 2012)

Perso je vais remplacer mon iphone 4S par l'ipad mini 3G en 32Go, 
et suivant mon ressenti, je pense aussi vendre mon ipad 2 3G pour ne garder que le mini avec le forfait 5Go.
j'aurai mon vieux motofone F3 pour appeler avec un forfait Free à 2&#8364;


----------



## Cedriphone5 (29 Octobre 2012)

Je me pose vraiment la question en ce moment... Est-ce raisonnable et intéressant de changer de format pour acheter 1 iPad mini vu que j'ai 1 iPad 2 à la maison ?
D'autres dans cette situation ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2012)

Cedriphone5 a dit:


> Je me pose vraiment la question en ce moment... Est-ce raisonnable et intéressant de changer de format pour acheter 1 iPad mini vu que j'ai 1 iPad 2 à la maison ?
> D'autres dans cette situation ?



Je suis dans cette situation et je me suis posé les questions suivantes :

L'iPad2 convient il à mes besoins actuels : *oui* !
A part le format "mini", l'iPad mini va t'il m'apporter quelque chose de plus : *non* 
Ai-je un besoin impératif d'un format mini : *non* !
Ai-je envie de me faire plaisir en achetant un iPad mini : *ben oui* !
L'iPad mini Retina va t'il sortir dans les prochains mois : *probablement *
Ai-je +/- 400 Euros à "claquer" pour l'iPad mini actuel : *non* !

Conclusion : *pas d'achat immédiat* !


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Octobre 2012)

Je reste convaincu que diegue a envie de se faire plaisir et qu'il recherche une bonne conscience dans ce forum ! Et, s'il en a les moyens, pourquoi pas car tout est plaisir chez Apple. !
Mais je reste aussi convaincu que, selon sa configuration et un léger aperçut de ses besoins, cet achat ne se justifie raisonnablement pas.
thebiglebowsky a bien résumé la situation.


----------



## KevZqn (30 Octobre 2012)

Faut juste savoir que l'iPad 2 et l'iPad mini ont la même résolution d'écran, même nombre de pixels.

Si tu as déjà l'iPad 2, Macbook air, iphone, que demandez de plus ?


----------



## Pierre_MM (1 Novembre 2012)

Je possède également l'iPad 2 et moi ce qui me pousse à vendre mon iPad 2 pour le mini c'est la taille et poids. Je trouve le  2 trop encombrant.
Le mini serait donc parfait pour moi.

Je me pose par contre la question du 3G ou non... Actuellement je l'ai mais bon ça ne m'est pas forcément utile... J'ai mon iPhone. 

Je vais être raisonnable je crois !

Edit : je viens de pensé au partage de connexion pratique avec ton iPhone pour iPad. Du coup je pense que ce sera wifi pour moi


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2012)

Objectivement: il est super bien, tu seras tout de suite surpris par son poids. Pour une consommation de contenu, c'est parfait, que tu veuilles jouer, regarder un film, ou lire tes journaux. Par contre pour ce qui est de la création de contenu, il n'est clairement pas fait pour sa, il faut mieux alors que tu reste sur ton ipad 2nd Gen.
Mais au quotidien, cette ipad Mini se révèle très utile, d'autant plus qu'il ne prend que très peu de place dans ma sacoche.


----------



## diegue (3 Novembre 2012)

@pepeye66 : oui j'avais envie de me faire plaisir, mais là j'ai vu que c'était impossible vu ses dimensions.
J'ai essayé! trop large pour entrer dans ma poche de veste (mis à côté d'une Galaxy Tab 8.9 c'est presque cette tablette en 4/3.
J'ai essayé aussi "Plans" : je n'étais plus habitué à un écran d'iPad2. En zoomant on voit beaucoup de pixels. Cela montre qu'ils vont être obligés de passer très rapidement au retina, d'où une frustration rapide !
(je vais alors me rabattre sur une Galaxy Tab 2 7" 3G : avec la réduction du mois de Samsung, et une carte 32 Go, ça me fera une économie de 260 et je pourrai le mettre dans ma poche : dommage !)


----------



## Tox (3 Novembre 2012)

De mon côté, j'ai commandé une Nexus 7 32 Go. Elle a une meilleure définition, le GPS, l'accès à la plate-forme de jeux Tegra, le support Google et revient à 249.- . 

Je suis aussi allé voir l'iPad mini. Un superbe objet, mais la définition de son écran le rend déjà obsolète. Je ne peux pas croire qu'Apple le laisse longtemps au catalogue dans cette version. Rendez-vous au mois de mars...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Pierre_MM a dit:


> Je possède également l'iPad 2 et moi ce qui me pousse à vendre mon iPad 2 pour le mini c'est la taille et poids. Je trouve le  2 trop encombrant.
> Le mini serait donc parfait pour moi.
> 
> Je me pose par contre la question du 3G ou non... Actuellement je l'ai mais bon ça ne m'est pas forcément utile... J'ai mon iPhone.
> ...



J'ai découvert l'iPad mini hier et... j'en veux un 
J'ai un MBP, un iPad 3 64G Wi-FI + 3G et un iPhone 4S.
J'avais acheté l'iPad pour le plaisir  et en complément du MBP.
Et après quelques mois d'utilisation je me rend compte que je ne m'en sert pas tant que ça, que j'ai encore plus souvent le reflexe de prendre le MBP plutôt que l'iPad, bien qu'il me serve quand même.
En fait le poids et la dimension de l'iPad sont peut être bien pour consulter le web, lire, envoyer des mails mais son encombrement fait qu'il devient vite... encombrant 

Je suis allé découvrir l'iPad mini hier chez mon revendeur apple préféré et j'ai adoré cet appareil qui est AMHA le chainon manquant entre mon iPhone et mon MBP.
J'ai besoin d'un écran plus grand que l'iPhone en utilisation nomade mais je veux quelque chose de léger.
L'iPad mini ne procure pas la fatigue du 3 lorsque qu'on le porte d'une main (chose par ailleurs pas possible longtemps avec l'iPad).
Bref, je me fous complètement du retina, sur cette taille d'écran et pour ce que j'en ai à faire l'iPad mini me conviendra parfaitement.
Par contre je ne reprendrai pas de 64G bien trop cher, je pense qu'un 32Go sera plus approprié.
Je me tate par contre pour le reprendre en 3G, je n'ai pas de forfait mobile avec modem compris et de plus je trouve plus simple que l'iPad soit indépendant de l'iPhone pour la connexion internet.

Bon en attendant il faut d'abord que je vende mon iPad 3.
Vous avez une idée du prix que je pourrais tirer d'un iPad 3 64Go et 3G ?
Et si ça intéresse quelqu'un ici -> MP


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Pour la résolution, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord qu'on s'en tape. En effet, puisque c'est le même nombre de pixels que l'iPad 2 sur une taille d'écran plus petite, on a tendance à tenir la tablette un peu plus près et à zoomer. C'est particulièrement flagrant en lecture de pages web. Dès lors, la pixellisation devient plus flagrante. Pas extrêmement gênante, mais beaucoup plus sensible.

Alors, sachant qu'Apple a fait du Retina son leitmotiv commercial, combien de temps avant que l'iPad mini ne soit remplacé par le nouvel iPad mini ?


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pour la résolution, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord qu'on s'en tape. En effet, puisque c'est le même nombre de pixels que l'iPad 2 sur une taille d'écran plus petite, on a tendance à tenir la tablette un peu plus près et à zoomer. C'est particulièrement flagrant en lecture de pages web. Dès lors, la pixellisation devient plus flagrante. Pas extrêmement gênante, mais beaucoup plus sensible.
> 
> Alors, sachant qu'Apple a fait du Retina son leitmotiv commercial, combien de temps avant que l'iPad mini ne soit remplacé par le nouvel iPad mini ?



Oui c'est pas faux, je vais retourner le tester j'ai pas trop fait gaffe lors d'un zoom.


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Dans l'Apple Store, ils ne mettent pas le Retina à côté du mini. Ils ne sont pas fous.

Demande à ton revendeur préféré de pouvoir lire la même page web sur les deux machines et compare le confort...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Dans l'Apple Store, ils ne mettent pas le Retina à côté du mini. Ils ne sont pas fous.
> 
> Demande à ton revendeur préféré de pouvoir lire la même page web sur les deux machines et compare le confort...



Ben je vais emmener mon iPad 3 pour comparer


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

La sagesse a parlé.


----------



## chinoisurfer (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

possédant actuellement un macbook et un iphone 5 il ne me manque donc plus que un ipad  
Cependant je trouvais ce dernier bien trop lourd, hors avec cette magnifique version mini je n'ai plus aucune raison de ne pas me laisser tenter  

Malgrer tout j'aurai quelques interrogations: 

Je possède un forfait sosh avec modem inclus, dès lors si je connecte mon iphone 5 il va pouvoir fournir la 3G à mon ipad mini (version exclusivement wifi) ou faut quand même une version 3G de l'ipad pour que cela soit possible ? 

Si j'ai bien tout compris seul la version 3G de l'ipad mini possède le gps, cependant ce dernier est il utilisable hors ligne ? 


Encore merci


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> La sagesse a parlé.



Oui mais c'est pas pour ça que je vais pas revendre mon iPad 3 pour le remplacer par un mini


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Mon iPad 3 est déjà vendu


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Mon iPad 3 est déjà vendu


Et tu l'as bien vendu ?
Rapidement? C'était quel modèle ?
Tu l'avais mis où ?
(enfin si je ne suis pas trop indiscret :rose: )
Je ne sais pas trop à quel prix je peux mettre mon iPad 3 64Go Wi-Fi et cellular ?


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

M'en suis quasiment débarrassé. Un modèle wifi 32 Go, 400.- . Je suis un gentil vendeur  Grosso modo, 120.-  d'amortissement sur 8 mois. Je survivrai 

Faut dire aussi que je craignais un nouveau modèle en mars et une trop forte décote.

Les petites annonces sur MacGé marchent assez bien. Dans mon cas, je n'ai eu qu'à dire au boulot que j'avais un iPad à vendre... Il est parti tout de suite.

Maintenant, je garde les sous pour le suivant ou pas... Mais j'ai bien l'impression que les enfants sont trop accros à cette tablette pour que je puisse éviter l'achat d'un iPad Retina.


----------



## Irong (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pour la résolution, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord qu'on s'en tape. En effet, puisque c'est le même nombre de pixels que l'iPad 2 sur une taille d'écran plus petite, on a tendance à tenir la tablette un peu plus près et à zoomer. C'est particulièrement flagrant en lecture de pages web. Dès lors, la pixellisation devient plus flagrante. Pas extrêmement gênante, mais beaucoup plus sensible.
> 
> Alors, sachant qu'Apple a fait du Retina son leitmotiv commercial, combien de temps avant que l'iPad mini ne soit remplacé par le nouvel iPad mini ?



Apple intégrera un écran retina  sur son iPad mini lorsque les technologies nécessaires seront disponibles et abordable pour garder un prix similaire aux générations précédentes. 
Pour qu'Apple intègre un écran retina, c'est à dire d'une résolution égale à 2048 par 1536 pixels afin de garder une compatibilité avec les applications créées pour l'iPad 3/4, il faudra intégrer un processeur 2 voir 4 fois plus puissant que l'A5 (A6X?) tout en ayant une consommation mesuré par rapport à la batterie afin d'obtenir une autonomie de 10h. Batterie qui devra rentrer dans un appareil d'au plus 7.2mm d'épaisseur et pesant au plus 300gr. Il faudra également intégrer 1go de RAM.

Autant dire que ce n'est pas pour tout de suite. Si Apple arrive à intégrer tout ceci dans 6 mois, chapeau!


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

La production des écrans HD 1080 en 5" et plus, c'était hier...

Et il y a huit mois en arrière, le processeur de l'iPad était au sommet...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> M'en suis quasiment débarrassé. Un modèle wifi 32 Go, 400.- . Je suis un gentil vendeur  Grosso modo, 120.-  d'amortissement sur 8 mois. Je survivrai
> 
> Faut dire aussi que je craignais un nouveau modèle en mars et une trop forte décote.
> 
> ...


OK merci pour la réponse, je vais le mettre sur MacGé et ne pas être trop gourmands


----------



## poulpe63 (4 Novembre 2012)

vu le confort qu'il y a d'avoir la 3G direct dans l'ipad (sans parler de la fonction GPS) => version 3G/GPS/GLONASS sans hésiter.
Pour Internet, je ne me sert quasiment que de mes ipad (1 et 3), mon 4S... no comment :rateau:

Le poids du mini est un très gros plus, et tiendrais largement dans la poche de certains pantalons (en particulier de randonnée - d'où l'utilité d'avoir la version GPS)

Franchement, on est en 2012, les tablettes sont fait pour être connecté, pourquoi continuer à vendre une version wifi ? pour cacher le prix de la 3G ? pour faire croire qu'il n'est "pas cher" alors que le vrai prix d'un ipad mini "complet" est à *469* euros ?
ça fait mal, quand-même. (même si on en a les moyens)

Quant à la puce A5 : Apple a réussi à intégrer le A6 dans l'iphone, donc il ne devrait pas avoir trop de soucis à la mettre dans l'ipad Mini, mais : un ipad mini wifi+cellular = iphone maxi à 200 euros de moins ? Même si l'usage n'est pas le même (et encore : à par la téléphonie...), un ipad min avec A6 serait meilleur dans tous les domaines comparé à l'iphone 5...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai mis mon iPad 3 en vente, et dès qu'il sera parti ce sera un iPad Mini 32G 3G pour le confort justement de l'autonomie de connexion à internet et pour le GPS.
Bon allez! kikinenveu de mon bô iPad 3 tout neuf (ou presque) ?


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2012)

Le A6 ? C'est pour ça qu'il est urgent d'attendre 

Pour ce qui est du réseau, tant que les opérateurs ne proposent pas de solution un forfait plusieurs appareils à un prix intéressant, mon Galaxy Note continuera de jouer les relais 

Enfin, si on regarde du côté de la concurrence, elle intègre le GPS dans ses modèles wifi. Et en plus, Maps intègre un mode hors-ligne de plus en plus évolué. No comment...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Le A6 ? C'est pour ça qu'il est urgent d'attendre
> 
> Pour ce qui est du réseau, tant que les opérateurs ne proposent pas de solution un forfait plusieurs appareils à un prix intéressant, mon Galaxy Note continuera de jouer les relais
> 
> Enfin, si on regarde du côté de la concurrence, elle intègre le GPS dans ses modèles wifi. Et en plus, Maps intègre un mode hors-ligne de plus en plus évolué. No comment...


Google maps fonctionne toujours 
Et SFR commence à proposer deux carte sim pour le même abonnement, une pour le mobile l'autre pour la tablette 
Et comme je dois aussi changer d'opérateur...


----------



## iPadOne (5 Novembre 2012)

interessante question, de mon coté j'y ai répondu simplement 64Gb wifi + 3G pour moi, pourquoi parce que le 3G a le GPS que n'a pas le wifi et aussi le 3G reçois mieux les réseaux Wifi que les iPad wifi only, la solution mode Modem c'est bien mais ca tue les deux batterie en même temps (ça m'est déjà arrivé)


je n'avais pas fait le saut du 2 au 3 donc la résolution n'est pas un problème pour moi.

Pourquoi passer du 2 au mini, simplement parce que le poids et la taille font la différence, sitôt le iPad mini annoncé ma ch'tite femme m'a dit de lui prendre un 32 en wifi pour remplacer son lourdaud iPad (3) je me suis servi depuis vendredi a plusieurs reprise de son Mini et la différence est vraiment flagrante.

Apres il reste la question des $/ ce n'est pas tout le monde qui a le budget pour ce genre de gadget dans notre famille on ne regarde plus la TV aussi souvent, le soir, qu'avant les iPad chacun se mets dans son coin avec sa machine et fait ce qu'il veux le garçon lui regarde des film avec l'excellente appli PPTV, moi je lis mes eBook (erci LaTeam) et ma femme surf le web ou sur Flipboard ou joue a des puzzles.

a mes yeux le mini est bien plus nomade que le iPad 9" mais ca reste que mon avis.


----------



## fusion (5 Novembre 2012)

y'en a encore qui sont assez crédules pour croire qu'apple n'a pas la techno pour mettre du rétina ds son mini.

pour en revenir au sujet, moi je choisirais le mini une fois qu'il sera retina, en 32 Go et surement 3G.

je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'avoir un iphone et un ipad mini! le mini est un gros iphone avec lequel on ne peut pas tel. mais qui fait tout pareil des fois en mieux car plus grand, mais parfois moins bien car vieux composants. 
du coup ce qui me parait pertinent c'est d'avoir un tel. de base juste pour tel. et le mini pour le web, jeux et autres appli.

non?


----------



## iPadOne (5 Novembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> y'en a encore qui sont assez crédules pour croire qu'apple n'a pas la techno pour mettre du rétina ds son mini.




on voit que tu n'a strictement aucune idée sur le développement et la complexité d'un produits électronique. Mais bon si ça te permet de justifier le report de d'un achat c'est ton droit, par contre ça ne te donne pas le droit de dire que les autres sont des naïf, crédule ou autre gentillesse.

Pour ta gouverne , je développe et fait fabriquer des produits électronique grand public depuis plus de 17 ans .... rien qu'une nouvelle oreillette bluetooth prend 6 a 7 mois de développement 

voili voilou revenons au sujet


----------



## fusion (5 Novembre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> on voit que tu n'a strictement aucune idée sur le développement et la complexité d'un produits électronique. Mais bon si ça te permet de justifier le report de d'un achat c'est ton droit, par contre ça ne te donne pas le droit de dire que les autres sont des naïf, crédule ou autre gentillesse.
> 
> Pour ta gouverne , je développe et fait fabriquer des produits électronique grand public depuis plus de 17 ans .... rien qu'une nouvelle oreillette bluetooth prend 6 a 7 mois de développement
> 
> voili voilou revenons au sujet



Je ne pense pas que tu puisses te comparer à apple en terme de stratégie et R&D. Mais je m'arrête là, je ne souhaite pas faire de commentaires sur ton activité que je ne connais pas.
alors excuse moi, mais à voir certains commentaires, complètement naïfs pour moi (sans manquer de respect), je ne pouvais pas ne pas réagir. Tu penses que je ne m'y connais pas , mais moi je pense que ce sont les personnes qui font le genre de commentaires que j'ai lu qui ne s'y connaissent vraiment pas. 

si le mini était sortit avec un retina (et il aurait dû), je l'aurais acheté de suite! c'est exactement le produit que j'attendais, l'iPad étant trop "grand" pour moi. 

En tout cas le fait est que le mini est sortit comme il est sortit, on n'y peut rien. Certains en sont contents d'autres non. Et la seule chose que l'on peut faire c'est commenter.


----------



## iPadOne (5 Novembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> si le mini était sortit avec un retina (et il aurait dû), je l'aurais acheté de suite! c'est exactement le produit que j'attendais, l'iPad étant trop "grand" pour moi.



Je suis dans le même cas que toi





fusion a dit:


> En tout cas le fait est que le mini est sortit comme il est sortit, on n'y peut rien. Certains en sont contents d'autres non. Et la seule chose que l'on peut faire c'est commenter.



le Mini est simplement sorti comme ça parce-que le temps de le développer était trop long pour que la Pomme le sorte comme elle aurai voulu,  il ne faut pas oublier que la Pomme ne fait qu'une partie du Hardware : le PCB (Circuit imprimé) le reste est fait par d'autre comme la batterie par exemple, ou l'écran (et on parle pas des milliers de composants). Les milliards d'Apple ne  peuvent pas faire des miracles non plus, malgré ce que disent les Haters et les trolls.

J'aimerai bien avoir un retina de suite voir l'année prochaine mais vu les contraintes j'ai un sacrée doute parce-qu'il y a un autre facteur (en plus de la technique) qui va poser problème ça sera les Applis adapté a une nouvelle résolution, pour éviter la fragmentation Apple va devoir sortir un Mini avec la définition du iPad maxi Retina donc en quelques sorte un super retina avec une batterie (qui ne doit pas encore exister) super légère avec une tenue extra longue et qui chauffe peu ... donc y a des chance qu'on attendent encore un moment cette merveille et quand on aura ce Mini là les "Maxi" aurons 20h d'autonomie 

voili voilou


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, je crois que le nombre de pixels figé sur iOS risque de devenir un problème... Sur Android, je n'ai aucun problème avec une résolution pourtant atypique (pour un smartphone) de 1280x800.


----------



## iPadOne (5 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pour ma part, je crois que le nombre de pixels figé sur iOS risque de devenir un problème... Sur Android, je n'ai aucun problème avec une résolution pourtant atypique (pour un smartphone) de 1280x800.



C'est vrai que c'est pas si simple pour eux vu le nombre d'Appli (dont ils sont assez fier) mais je pense qu'ils trouverons une solution (j'espère pas un truc a la X2 qu'on a eu avec les premier iPad) 

Apres faut pas dire n'importe quoi pour avoir une Appli _Android_ jolie, fluide et qui tourne sur tous les mobiles (ou presque tous) tu doit passer par un Labo de Test comme celui-la ou celui-ci  et la boom la facture ça va jusqu'a 100.000 et ça c'est avant d'en avoir vendu une seule et non compté le cout de l'appli elle même


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2012)

Pourquoi n'importe quoi ? 

Je te donne une indication "utilisateur lambda". C'est un fait : les applications que je prends sur le Playstore fonctionnent sans problème sur le Note. Jamais je ne me pose la question de la résolution.

Alors si pour chacune d'elles, les développeurs ont investi 100'000.- &#8364;, j'avoue que je suis épaté...


----------



## iPadOne (5 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pourquoi n'importe quoi ?
> 
> Je te donne une indication "utilisateur lambda". C'est un fait : les applications que je prends sur le Playstore fonctionnent sans problème sur le Note. Jamais je ne me pose la question de la résolution.
> 
> Alors si pour chacune d'elles, les développeurs ont investi 100'000.- , j'avoue que je suis épaté...



on pourrai le dire autrement, tu peux faire une appli grossière qui va bouffer la batterie et les ressource du "proco" et après ça il faudrait encore comparer quel appli mais bon c'est pas le sujet donc revenons a nos moutons


Pour info ça couté bien plus que 100K a Flipboard (c'est Samsung qui a payé)


----------



## fusion (5 Novembre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer le mini pendant une bonne 20aine de minutes. 

Pas aussi embalant qu'esperé! Meme s'il est assez "cute". En tt cas une chose est sur, l'ecran m'a fait tres mauvaise impression! C'est peut etre ca qui a fait que.


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas, à l'usage, pas vraiment de différence entre iOS et Android. Voilà mon constat. 

Et une petite préférence pour le Playstore au niveau de l'ergonomie, mais ça, c'est déjà plus  partial.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




fusion a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer le mini pendant une bonne 20aine de minutes.
> 
> Pas aussi embalant qu'esperé! Meme s'il est assez "cute". En tt cas une chose est sur, l'ecran m'a fait tres mauvaise impression! C'est peut etre ca qui a fait que.



Même constat pour moi :

Le premier effet "wouahou, quel bel objet !"

Le deuxième effet "mais on voit les pixels ?"


----------



## big41 (9 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> En tout cas, à l'usage, pas vraiment de différence entre iOS et Android. Voilà mon constat.
> 
> Et une petite préférence pour le Playstore au niveau de l'ergonomie, mais ça, c'est déjà plus  partial.
> 
> ...


Je suis retourné le voir et m'amusé avec et je ne vois pas les pixels dont vous parlez.
On a fait le comparatif avec un ipad 3 sur une photo et oui elle est plus belle sur le retina mais non le mini n'est pas ridicule.
Bon ok j'approche les 50 printemps et j'ai bien entendu les yeux fatigué par des années de PC (mais ça va mieux depuis que je suis passé sur Mac  ) mais très franchement ça ne m'a pas choqué cet écran.
Et s'ils mettent un retina il faudra une puce plus puissante comme celle de l'iPad 3, seulement je voudrais savoir comment elle va se comporter car elle chauffe déjà pa mal sur un iPad 3, alors sur un mini... Et quid de l'autonomie ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------




Tox a dit:


> M'en suis quasiment débarrassé. Un modèle wifi 32 Go, 400.- . Je suis un gentil vendeur  Grosso modo, 120.-  d'amortissement sur 8 mois. Je survivrai
> 
> Faut dire aussi que je craignais un nouveau modèle en mars et une trop forte décote.
> 
> ...



Vendu aussi 
Et ça n'a pas été dur, ça se battait presque, deux acheteur m'ont proposé plus que l'annonce, donc j'ai vendu au plus offrant  et comme toi, 169 sur 8 mois ça va


----------



## chinoisurfer (9 Novembre 2012)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> possédant actuellement un macbook et un iphone 5 il ne me manque donc plus que un ipad
> Cependant je trouvais ce dernier bien trop lourd, hors avec cette magnifique version mini je n'ai plus aucune raison de ne pas me laisser tenter
> ...




un petit up pour des interrogations sans réponses


----------



## Nicofieu (9 Novembre 2012)

dites, j'ai vu qu'il va y avoir 2 modèles 3g, c'est quoi la différence ? 

thx


----------



## big41 (9 Novembre 2012)

Nicofieu a dit:


> dites, j'ai vu qu'il va y avoir 2 modèles 3g, c'est quoi la différence ?
> 
> thx


Comment ça deux modèles 3G ??


----------



## Nicofieu (9 Novembre 2012)

Je suis persuadé d'avoir vu la semaine dernière 2 ref Apple concernant l'iPad mini cellular (A....) et c'était pas le blanc ou le noir, yavait autre chose mais je ne retrouve maintenant plus


----------



## big41 (10 Novembre 2012)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Je suis persuadé d'avoir vu la semaine dernière 2 ref Apple concernant l'iPad mini cellular (A....) et c'était pas le blanc ou le noir, yavait autre chose mais je ne retrouve maintenant plus


Ah oui il y a le CDMA et le 3G ou un truc comme ça, c'est pour les ricains ils ont apparemment deux typer de réseau mais je suis pas sûr


----------



## diegue (10 Novembre 2012)

Même s'il n'est pas retina, même s'il est plus cher qu'un Nexus, ce sera un 32 Go - 3G !
J'ai essayé, réessayé, mais quand on apprécie l'iPad '3), on est content de le retrouver en plus petit et surtout plus léger : je ne serais pas prêt de supporter 100 grammes de plus pour avoir un retine !


----------



## big41 (10 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Vendu aussi
> Et ça n'a pas été dur, ça se battait presque, deux acheteur m'ont proposé plus que l'annonce, donc j'ai vendu au plus offrant  et comme toi, 169 sur 8 mois ça va



Oula je reviens de loin 
Mon iPad est revenu ce matin par chrono post, j'ai failli être victime d'une arnaque, je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé pour qu'il reviennent mais sur le colis était marqué "arnaque Paypal" 
Tout est bien qui fini bien car il est à la maison mais j'ai jamais eu un centimes de verser sur mon compte.
J'ai été imprudent sur ce coup là, mais on ne m'y reprendra plus...
Gaffe à vous pour les transaction sur le net


----------



## iPadOne (10 Novembre 2012)

autant je suis passé avec joie du iPad 1 au au ipad2 , je n'était pas passé au 3 parce-que c'était bien clair a mes yeux que ce n'était qu'un iPad 2 1/2 , j'ai pris un Mini au départ par curiosité mais depuis que je l'ai je sait une chose je ne reviendrais pas en arrière le poids et la taille sont vraiment parfait, avant la sortie du mini j'était a deux doigts de me prend un Nook Glo (je lis beaucoup d'ebook)a cause du poids et de la taille, le ipad mini en faite comble les deux besoins
Une machine productive (oui oui on peux travailler avec un iPad)
et un lecteur de media 

J'ai un iPhone 5 il a un superbe écran c'est vrai mais l'histoire du retina c'est du marketing qu'Apple nous vend très bien.

Tous les appareils Retina chauffe que ça soit téléphone, ordi , ou tablette cette techno n'est pas encore très mature .. c'est vrai que c'est beau mais le poids et l'autonomie font que je préfère le iPad Mini. Apple nous a vendu l'iPad "maxi" comme étant la panacée sa logitèque et ses qualités on en fait un succès mais on viens de voir qu'il pouvait avoir mieux avec le Mini.

Maintenant certains comme ma femme ne veulent pas passer au mini pour des tas de raison aussi valable que le choix de ceux qui disent préférer le Mini, je pense que c'est surtout dû au usages que l'on a avec ces machines.


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2012)

Je crois surtout que tous les appareils 2013 seront HD 720 ou 1080. 

Pour Apple le défi sera de taille, puisque iOS ne gère que peu de résolutions différentes. Dès lors, l'iPad mini Retina devra être un monstre de puissance... Et en face, des résolutions inférieures donneront un très bon rendu avec bien moins de pixels. 

Non, à mes yeux, ce premier jet me rappelle furieusement l'iPad 1.


----------



## laurange (12 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Je crois surtout que tous les appareils 2013 seront HD 720 ou 1080.


1024x768 ca inclue aussi le 720 non ?



Tox a dit:


> Pour Apple le défi sera de taille, puisque iOS ne gère que peu de résolutions différentes. Dès lors, l'iPad mini Retina devra être un monstre de puissance...


Ce sont les appareils qui ont peu de résolutions différentes pour que les développeurs puissent faire des applications au pixel près, l'OS est MacOS X, il n'a aucun pb a géré d'autres résolutions.

Je ne suis pas passé à l'ipad 3 ou 4 parce que j'arrive pas à trouver mon 2 moche et si les photos sont plus précises, en général il y a peu d'applis qui en profitent vraiment.

Donc ce sera iPad mini 32 3G à la place de mon iPhone 4S et de mon iPad2 32 3G.


----------



## big41 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bon après quelques déboires pour la vente de mon iPad, j'ai enfin mon iPad mini blanc 64G 

C'est vraiment top 
Sortant du rétina l'écran pique un peu les yeux parfois mais rien de bien dérangeant, je devrais l'oublier dans quelques temps.
Par contre j'en suis complètement satisfait pour sa légèreté et son encombrement réduit.
Je n'hésite plus à le prendre alors que mon iPad 3 restait souvent sur la table basse.
Pour faire bref, l'absence de rétina se fait oubliée et pour le reste c'est un poil mieux qu'un iPad 2
On a fait la comparaison avec des collègues qui ont le 2 et ils ont été bluffé par son coté plus convivial.

C'est mon premier iBidule blanc et je le trouve beaucoup plus beau que le noir, mais ça reste une affaire de goût.


----------



## diegue (5 Décembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je reste convaincu que diegue a envie de se faire plaisir et qu'il recherche une bonne conscience dans ce forum ! Et, s'il en a les moyens, pourquoi pas car tout est plaisir chez Apple. !
> Mais je reste aussi convaincu que, selon sa configuration et un léger aperçut de ses besoins, cet achat ne se justifie raisonnablement pas.
> thebiglebowsky a bien résumé la situation.


Oui je cherchais à me donner bonne conscience !
Acheter, maintenant, très cher, un iPad mini cellular sans 4G et sans Retina implique que dans quelques mois il y aura une version plus performante au même prix (comme fait Apple).
Je suis entrain de tester une 7" (GalaxyTab) coutant - 350 avec les remises par rapport à l'iPad. L'année prochaine je choisirai entre un iPhone 5S/6 4G ou un iPad mini si je me rends compte que le 7" apporte qqch.
Et ayant eu la possibilité d'avoir un MBA 11" je me rends compte que l'on peut s'en servir partout !
Comme quoi c'est bien d'en parler !


----------



## iPadOne (5 Décembre 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Oui je cherchais à me donner bonne conscience !
> Acheter, maintenant, très cher, un iPad mini cellular sans 4G et sans Retina implique que dans quelques mois il y aura une version plus performante au même prix (comme fait Apple).
> Je suis entrain de tester une 7" (GalaxyTab) coutant - 350 avec les remises par rapport à l'iPad. L'année prochaine je choisirai entre un iPhone 5S/6 4G ou un iPad mini si je me rends compte que le 7" apporte qqch.
> Et ayant eu la possibilité d'avoir un MBA 11" je me rends compte que l'on peut s'en servir partout !
> Comme quoi c'est bien d'en parler !



Diegue regarde mon cas, je n'ai pas de problèmes financier du tout, j'ai commencé par prendre un mini Wifi parce que je suis un sale gosse (par moment) qui voulais pas attendre, pour recevoir y a 3 jours mon mini +3G (je refilerais le mini wifi a un(e) de mes employé(e)  ). Je ne passerais peu-etre pas au Retina si il sort l'an prochain celui que j'ai actuellement me conviens a merveille et c'est pas parce-qu'un nouveau modèle sort que le tiens deviens tout d'un coup inusable, j'avais fait pareil avec le iphone 4>4S j'ai par contre sauté sur le 5 , et pour le iPad regular j'avais aussi Zappé le 3. 

Tu parle de la Galaxy, pour avoir eu toutes sorte d'engin Android en main a ta place je réfléchirai plus du coté : est-ce que c'est un bon appareil ou pas et moins au prix ... les tablettes sous Droid heu comment dire !!!! c'est pas du tout la joie regarde la première 7 " Galaxy connais tu un kunkun qui en a une (moi oui une seule qui l'a revendu après 2 mois) 

enfin tout ça ne reste que reste mon avis

voili voilou


----------



## Tox (5 Décembre 2012)

Nexus 7 et Android 4.2.1 !!! 

C'est bien simple, j'en oublie l'iPad 4 au salon


----------



## diegue (6 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pris un GalaxyTab, et non un Nexus, parce que je trouve qu'il a un écran clair et "flashy" à la Samsung et que pour moi c'est plus facile de lire les mails et de surfer sur une 7" que sur un téléphone (même si le retina permet sur l'iPhone de bien zoomer).
Néanmoins, pour moi, l'intérêt de l'iPad mini était d'avoir un iPad de 300g au lieu des plus de 600g. Si Apple arrivait à sortir un Ipad de 400 / 450 g ça serait le top !
Autre avantage aussi du GalaxyTab 7" est qu'il est moins large que le mini et tient ainsi plus facilement dans une poche.
Quant au 3G, après avoir utilisé l'iPhone en modem, je voulais voir si ça valait le coup d'avoir une tablette 3G, notamment en essayant de trouver à l'étranger (US, Europe) des prépayées pour la durée de mes déplacements


----------

